# My baby wear her skirt WAY up above her knee!



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm trying to locate an old Blues song to play for my wife. One of the lyrics is "My baby wear her skirt WAY up above her knee!" Does this ring a bell with anyone? I found the one that sings about "Big legs, tight skirts!"


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

It wouldn't be "Devil With a Blue Dress On" by Mitch Rider and the Detroit Wheels, right?


----------



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

Naw, naw. This is Mississippi Delta Blues I'm talking about.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe something that Robert Johnson or Muddy Waters did, back in the day then? Have you tried to find it on you tube?


----------

